# Changes in SOTW ownership



## Harri Rautiainen

*To all Sax on the Web members and followers:*

I am sad and also pleased to inform you that SOTW will be now operated under new ownership.

We will be partnered with *Verticalscope (VS)* - they will take over the hosting, technical support and financial stuff related to the site. I have been working with several people from Verticalscope; they are a great bunch of folks and have assured us that nothing will change on our end. They have transferred the site over to their servers and we are on a fast enough machine/host to keep things moving along at the speeds where they should be.

I apologize for not discussing this prior to making this move, but I was not allowed to as a part of the transfer. I did it knowing that VS has a huge network of sites over 200 and the resources to support and maintain SOTW and keep us running and updated as needed.

It's been a pleasure and honor creating this site and working with you guys and the members at large. I started the Sax on the Web site in 1996, and a couple years later came the SOTW Forum.

There are so many people who helped in the beginning by encouraging, and by providing content and direction to the site: *Paul Coats, Tim Price, John Laughter, Skip Spratt, Neil Sharpe,* and many others.

We had and still have a group of amazingly dedicated administrators and moderators, saxophonists who took Sax on the Web Forum to their heart and as their home:

*Pete Hales, Gandalf, Kim* (Cartoons and French section), *Saxismyaxe* (The current Chief Admin) and the rest of our current admin team. I trust that they will continue to stay around, and keep the forum content professionally managed.

The notes and greetings I have gotten over the years from so many members has made this a tough decision to make, you have no idea how hard this was to do. I just felt that after twenty years it was more and more difficult to focus my full attention to the site. But I am not going to walk away. The people at Verticalscope did ask me to stick around, and that I will certainly do. Now I may have more time to participate in saxophone and music discussion rather than chasing spammers and fixing technical problems.

VS are going to keep the domain on their server bank and I have great trust in their technical competency as demonstrated over the years. I had assurances that our forum will remain the SOTW Forum, to be run as we always have, and they will run the business/technical side of the site. I trust the VS with help of SOTW moderators will be running a tidy ship, no politics/brand bashing and always member respect.

You guys and your feedback have meant the world to me; one pro saxophonist in Finland told me that I am perhaps the best known Finnish sax player outside Finland . Not really, I guess he is Eero Koivistoinen.

Anyway, the last thing I would want would be to lose your respect and friendship, and I hope you understand my reason for doing this, and I really think this will be a positive move for Sax on the Web; these folks are committed to SOTW growing and letting us/you continue on as you have.

Yours truly,

Harri Rautiainen


----------



## Rackety Sax

Thank you Harri for your decades(!!!) of service to the saxophone community through this forum and website. I hope the transition goes smoothly and you have a fulfilling "retirement" with far fewer headaches to contend with.


----------



## J.Max

Oh wow! I don't know what to say, Harri...thank you for all of the time and attention you've provided over the years. I only hope that the new owners are as easy and pleasant to deal with...


----------



## Dave Dolson

Harri: Congrats on a job well done. I don't recall when I first came onto the site, but it was in the late 1990's, I'm guessing. Thanks for the hard work. DAVE


----------



## MLucky

Many thanks for everything you've done here, Harri! If you saw the need for this change, I'm sure the decision was made with every consideration for the continued health of the SOTW community. Look forward to many more years of this great resource.


----------



## VSadmin

Hello everyone,

My name is Philip, I am a community manager for Verticalscope, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties for SaxOnTheWeb.net.

We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.

*What are our intentions?*

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It's our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

*Will leadership change?*

Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it's paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.

*What am I here for?*

Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in daily to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes. We will also be setting up a help desk on the site for when you have questions or issues with the site or your account and need assistance.

Looking forward to working with you all.

Thanks,

Philip


----------



## VSadmin

J.Max said:


> Oh wow! I don't know what to say, Harri...thank you for all of the time and attention you've provided over the years. I only hope that the new owners are as easy and pleasant to deal with...


I like to think we are. There are no plans for sweeping changes here, we are here primarily for support and to make sure the lights stay on. 
-Philip


----------



## Sacks Of Phones

What of the SOTW "police" also know as Administrators who monitored inappropriate content and the like?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Dave Dolson said:


> Harri: Congrats on a job well done. I don't recall when I first came onto the site, but it was in the late 1990's, I'm guessing. Thanks for the hard work. DAVE


Dave, you were certainly amongst the first pioneers!

Unfortunately the current membership roster is from early 2003. However, the first SOTW Forum incarnation dates back to 1998.
Thanks for participation over the years,
Harri


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody

Best of luck Harry!


----------



## Bill C

Thanks for everything! I really enjoy having a place to come to where we all share the same love. Kudos on a job well done and for building a great community.


----------



## Dave Dolson

Harri: Yes, I came here before the formal membership list of 2003. It had to in the late 1990's given my employment history. A fun - and informative - time, for sure. DAVE


----------



## VSadmin

Sacks Of Phones said:


> What of the SOTW "police" also know as Administrators who monitored inappropriate content and the like?


The site administration you have grown to know and appreciate will not change.
-Philip


----------



## 10mfan

Harri,
Thank you for developing and helping grow the finest saxophone site on the internet. 

We all owe you the HUGEST THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandster

Thank You, Harri! and THANKS to all the moderators and admin. people!


----------



## zorroperro

Hari, there are not enough words to thank for what you have done through this idea and work you have done. 

You have my life gratitude and endless respect, and may I say, a good friend in me here in Mexico.

We will keep in touch.

JI


----------



## 1saxman

Harri; thanks for everything, man! I've been here since the early days too, under my real name at first, then two screen names as we had to re-join each time you had to move it to different servers or whatever happened. In those days I watched it from my workplace (shhh!) LOL because I didn't even have a computer at home - now I won't even leave the house without my smart phone! You created what was to become probably the most important resource for sax players that ever existed. The early days were full of wonder as every day another old myth was either debunked or sometimes confirmed. For example, when it started, I thought there had been a MK IV Selmer at some point before the MK VI because I had heard such talk at music stores or among sax players, but that turned out to be false and the rumor only existed because people were either dyslexic or couldn't read Roman numerals in the first place and were mistakenly referring to the MK VI. Now everybody knows or can quickly discover facts about Selmer and other manufacturers that only a few knew prior to SOTW. As long as it is available it will continue to be a wonderful resource thanks largely to your efforts over the past 20 years. 
Thank you very, very much and I hope you have a great 'rest-of-your-life'!.


----------



## Pete Thomas

Can you assure us that no personal details will be handed over to VerticalScope?

I have been spammed by them, and if they are good at the technical side that is great because it can only be good for this forum, but I really hope this doesn't mean they get private information.

I have always trusted Harri and the admin/mods, so I hope this ends up for the best


----------



## awholley

Thanks for all your efforts over the years, Harri!


----------



## ericdano

Or data breaches.......

http://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker...reds-of-verticalscope-car-tech-sports-forums/



Pete Thomas said:


> Can you assure us that no personal details will be handed over to VerticalScope?
> 
> I have been spammed by them, and if they are good at the technical side that is great because it can only be good for this forum, but I really hope this doesn't mean they get private information.
> 
> I have always trusted Harri and the admin/mods, so I hope this ends up for the best


----------



## VSadmin

Pete Thomas said:


> Can you assure us that no personal details will be handed over to VerticalScope?
> 
> I have been spammed by them, and if they are good at the technical side that is great because it can only be good for this forum, but I really hope this doesn't mean they get private information.
> 
> I have always trusted Harri and the admin/mods, so I hope this ends up for the best


Aside from the information that is in the database including the email you used to register, The DOB you used at registration, the IP address you used at registration there would be no other info I would have other than what you have already posted publicly. You are welcome to read out privacy policy here: http://www.verticalscope.com/privacy-statement.html 
If you have any questions please feel free to either post here or send me a pm. If you are concerned about personal info related to your earlier donations to the site directly to Harri, we would not want or need any of this info.
-Philip


----------



## olhonker

Best of everything Harry, You will be missed, Bruce Brennan


----------



## VSadmin

ericdano said:


> Or data breaches.......
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker...reds-of-verticalscope-car-tech-sports-forums/


This has been addressed and dealt with already. I was part of the team that spent many an early morning and evening shifts to help make sure that every user who had trouble with thier account was addressed. We are not the only company to experience a data breach. Yahoo, ebay, linkeden, tumblr, the list is extensive. 
-Philip


----------



## artstove

Thank you, Harri. This forum has been unbelievably helpful to me as a late-blooming sax player, and I really feel like it is a community. Thank you for making it happen.


----------



## ZootTheSim

Wow, congrats on the decision, Harri! You've built a really amazing community here, and an incredibly valuable resource. I use it every day, and am grateful. 

On that note, what would happen to the SOTW knowledge base should Verticalscope go out of business, or decide it's no longer profitable to maintain? Would everything just be deleted, or would it be made public domain, maybe even donated to the Library of Congress or a conservatory?


----------



## saxmanjack

Can we expect many more ads -- pop-ups, pop-unders, etc?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

ZootTheSim said:


> Wow, congrats on the decision, Harri! You've built a really amazing community here, and an incredibly valuable resource. I use it every day, and am grateful.
> 
> On that note, what would happen to the SOTW knowledge base should Verticalscope go out of business, or decide it's no longer profitable to maintain? Would everything just be deleted, or would it be made public domain, maybe even donated to the Library of Congress or a conservatory?


Thanks, Zoot:

Your question is something for Phil @VSadmin to address.


----------



## DanPerezSax

Harri, you've done an amazing thing here. SOTW has changed the way we communicate and learn about the sax. I remember lurking back in the late 90's on the high school computers, printing out reams of articles and threads I found here. I still have a bunch in a folder somewhere. Thanks so much.


----------



## ShedShark

What's VS's motivation for keeping the site going? It's additional overhead, which means it could be on the chopping block at some point.


----------



## bluto

Thanks so much for building this outstanding site Harri. It's been an inspiration.


----------



## Saxaholic

Harri, 

It has been my pleasure to be part of this saxophone community for a long time. You are the reason for bringing so many saxophonists across the world together. 

The deepest thank you's are not enough. I think we all trust your judgment, and we all look forward to you participating in more discussions across the forum. 

- Saxaholic


----------



## 14470

Thank you Harri for creating a site that has been, and hopefully will continue to be, an incredible asset to the saxophone community. We are all indebted to you. Personally, you have been generous with your time to answer PMs, for which I am also truly grateful. All the very best!


----------



## getafix

VSadmin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Philip, I am a community manager for Verticalscope, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties for SaxOnTheWeb.com. .............
> .................
> 
> Philip


Hello,

The URL used to be saxontheweb.net. Is it going to change to .com, as listed in your post?


----------



## VSadmin

getafix said:


> Hello,
> 
> The URL used to be saxontheweb.net. Is it going to change to .com, as listed in your post?


No that's a typo on my part.
Philip

Edit: fixed.


----------



## VSadmin

ShedShark said:


> What's VS's motivation for keeping the site going? It's additional overhead, which means it could be on the chopping block at some point.


We don't put any sites on the chopping block.
Philip


----------



## VSadmin

saxmanjack said:


> Can we expect many more ads -- pop-ups, pop-unders, etc?


No pop ups or pop unders. If you stumble on such here make sure I am the first to know please. I would need to get the situation resolved and and ad partner network operators hand slapped.
Philip


----------



## VSadmin

ZootTheSim said:


> Wow, congrats on the decision, Harri! You've built a really amazing community here, and an incredibly valuable resource. I use it every day, and am grateful.
> 
> On that note, what would happen to the SOTW knowledge base should Verticalscope go out of business, or decide it's no longer profitable to maintain? Would everything just be deleted, or would it be made public domain, maybe even donated to the Library of Congress or a conservatory?


Unlikely this info will ever disappear. 
-Philip


----------



## VSadmin

Also. I'm replying to most of these threads from my phone. Please do not take my short answers for being curt. It's difficult to manage multiple posts from a tiny screen with my thick fingers. I am certainly happy to elaborate on any questions you all have in the am when I have a normal keyboard at my disposal.
Philip


----------



## Grumps

Apparently, I am part of the deal. I am to report this week to the VerticalScope® home office in Toronto to fulfil my duties... and answer phones.


----------



## ZootTheSim

VSadmin said:


> Unlikely this info will ever disappear.
> -Philip


I hope you're right, Philip, but can you expand on why you say that? Is the SOTW site mirrored or archived somewhere, say on an open-access server that allows full content downloads? That would be one strategy for ensuring the information persists. Of course, archive.org might hold snapshots of the data at various moments, but it's not as reliable as a public mirror site.


----------



## Nuages

Thanks Harry for all you have done for the saxophone community. Best wishes. If we want SOTW to continue as it has, it is up to us. No worries.


----------



## Nefertiti

Thanks Harry for all you have done with SOTW. This might sound crazy but I discovered SOTW after many of my medical issues and when I fell into depression. For a while I felt like it was my only connection to the world. I didn't want to talk to people or ask for help but I had no problem coming on SOTW and reading and posting every day. Not sure what would have happened to me without it. I came out of my fog eventually and was ok but I owe a huge debt of gratitude to you and SOTW. I pray for many blessing for you and your family and hope to meet you someday down in the Caribbean.........(I can always dream...........) Steve


----------



## zorroperro

Nefertiti said:


> Thanks Harry for all you have done with SOTW. This might sound crazy but I discovered SOTW after many of my medical issues and when I fell into depression. For a while I felt like it was my only connection to the world. I didn't want to talk to people or ask for help but I had no problem coming on SOTW and reading and posting every day. Not sure what would have happened to me without it. I came out of my fog eventually and was ok but I owe a huge debt of gratitude to you and SOTW. I pray for many blessing for you and your family and hope to meet you someday down in the Caribbean.........(I can always dream...........) Steve


Well... it is not that bad of an idea (or dream, for that case) to organize an international meeting... of SOTW members....


----------



## neutrino

Harri -

I'm a relative newcomer here, and an infrequent poster, but I want to take this opportunity to thank you for creating and maintaining this site; I know that it must take a great deal of effort on your part, and you've been doing it for more than two decades, so thank you very much! And thanks also to the various admins here for all their hard work keeping this site running smoothly.

As a late bloomer I have found SOTW to be a valuable resource - and a good read! (perhaps too good ...).

Thanks and good luck with whatever the future holds for you.


----------



## jolind

Thank you Harry for your big contribution to the world's community of sax players!


----------



## Kenny Garrick

I just want to add my thanks to you Harri for the wonderful thing you have done in creating this, and keeping it going for over twenty years. Well done sir.


----------



## milandro

Thans to Harry and all the team for all these years.


It would probably be naive to think that this will mean no changes and I suppose that we will all be looking into things and how they will look in future..




I don’t know what to think of the new situation especially about the safety of our private data and passwords.


----------



## Mike T

Thanks for this great website, Harri, and for all the work you've put into it over the years. If the new mob are only half as good as you've been, we'll manage well enough. 

We'll see. 

"Attendre et espoir."


----------



## milandro

Well, there is a huge difference between a “ not for profit” and any “ for profit” organization.


----------



## duodenalsalmons

Harri Rautiainen said:


> ...
> I am sad and also pleased to inform you that SOTW will be now operated under new ownership
> ...


Thanks Harri for starting the site in the first place - it's an awesome resource for us all. Getting out of the admin side and back into the saxophony side sounds like a good decision. I hope you did well out of the deal!

Also I think this means SOTW is now Canadian, eh?


----------



## ZootTheSim

duodenalsalmons said:


> Also I think this means SOTW is now Canadian, eh?


That's right, which means no more "shipping to CONUS only" in FS adds! :bluewink:


----------



## Stuckond

Thank you for making everything happen here. Thank you to everyone else who will make it happen!


----------



## VSadmin

ZootTheSim said:


> I hope you're right, Philip, but can you expand on why you say that? Is the SOTW site mirrored or archived somewhere, say on an open-access server that allows full content downloads? That would be one strategy for ensuring the information persists. Of course, archive.org might hold snapshots of the data at various moments, but it's not as reliable as a public mirror site.


We keep a number of our own backups and the site its self is backed up and archived every few hours. As long as there is electicity and the interenet the site will continue to exist and be a free resource. 
-Philip


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

getafix said:


> Hello,
> 
> The URL used to be saxontheweb.net. Is it going to change to .com, as listed in your post?


Phil already corrected his typo. 
I have to add here a piece of Sax on the Web history.

The site was known from very beginning as "Sax on the Web" but the URL was whatever like something.com/Bourbonstreet/nnnn. Depending where it was hosted.

When I finally after five years was ready to spend $20/yr. for my own domain name, someone took saxontheweb.com domain two days before I was ready to pay for it. Oh well, saxontheweb.net was registered on November 03, 2001, and it served well for its purpose.

Saxontheweb.com has been a parking place for some text ads, no saxophone nor any other content. It has been for sale from very beginning and still is. I just wonder how many people went there when looking for the real "Sax on the Web"?

*At the same time I would like to thank you for all the nice words and wishing well for me. I feel good knowing how the SOTW site and forum has touched so many musicians here.
As I said before I am not going to be a total stranger here.*

~Harri


----------



## Dr G

Respect to you, Harri.

I, too, am among the skeptics, but that is not on you. Whatever happens will be.

Thank you for creating this truly international gathering place for musicians. 

Warm regards to you and yours,

George


----------



## saxphil

Thank you Harri, for giving us sotw and your many years of devotion to it.


----------



## Pete Thomas

New management ownership, please explain why my posts are now going into moderation, as if I'm a spammer. I have contributed to this site every year financially (don't I pay enough?) , I've written articles, and worked for nothing as a moderator.

This is a bad omen. Come back Harri!


----------



## VSadmin

Harri is still here, I am looking into this. There is nothing that should be putting your posts into moderation on purpose, I am looking into this.
-Philip


----------



## DanPerezSax

Pete Thomas said:


> New management ownership, please explain why my posts are now going into moderation, as if I'm a spammer. I have contributed to this site every year financially (don't I pay enough?) , I've written articles, and worked for nothing as a moderator.
> 
> This is a bad omen. Come back Harri!


It's because you don't believe tongue position affects the tone, Pete. The forum hates you!


----------



## Pete Thomas

VSadmin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Philip, I am a community manager for Verticalscope, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties for SaxOnTheWeb.net.
> 
> We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.


Is there a recommended way to contact you and/or whoever at VS is running the site now? I don't get an answer to my PMs directly to you and I know the contact form at the bottom of the page may go to admins in general.

Thanks.

(or is your lack of response to PMs also because I don't believe tongue position affects the tone ? )


----------



## Jazz Is All

Harri,
Thank you so much for this wonderful forum that has kept my mind active and improved my saxophone playing and knowledge of the instrument enormously since I first lurked here well before joining. Were it not for SOTW my mind would have atrophied well before my heart tried to kill me this past January. Thankfully I found this forum and have since been continuously motivated to write as many sentences as Kurt Vonnegut. This thankfully has improved my English and forestalled senile dementia . And it surely had to have been my desire to get back to my computer that fateful night so as to post on SOTW that saved me. That was good because my internet provider does not yet have service six-feet under. They say it kills the daisies and upsets the mental health of the worms and dung beetles who would have been my new neighbors. 

So thanks again Harri for this wonderful resource and the community that you developed with it. I have made so many friends here with whom I have shared many great moments of interesting discussion about everything saxophonic as well as many other topics that have enriched my mind and spirit.

Michael


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Jazz Is All said:


> Harri,
> Thank you so much for this wonderful forum that has kept my mind active and improved my saxophone playing and knowledge of the instrument enormously since I first lurked here well before joining. Were it not for SOTW my mind would have atrophied well before my heart tried to kill me this past January. Thankfully I found this forum and have since been continuously motivated to write as many sentences as Kurt Vonnegut. This thankfully has improved my English and forestalled senile dementia . And it surely had to have been my desire to get back to my computer that fateful night so as to post on SOTW that saved me. That was good because my internet provider does not yet have service six-feet under. They say it kills the daisies and upsets the mental health of the worms and dung beetles who would have been my new neighbors.
> 
> So thanks again Harri for this wonderful resource and the community that you developed with it. I have made so many friends here with whom I have shared many great moments of interesting discussion about everything saxophonic as well as many other topics that have enriched my mind and spirit.
> 
> Michael


Thank you very much, Michael, 
and all other well-wishers. It has been a journey, and it will still continue, in another role, though.

Best regards,


----------



## GT

Harri,
I was never very active on the internet until I found SOTW in '99 or 2000 so, I guess I'm one of the old timers as well. I've played for more than 50 years but I've learned more in the last 15 or so than all of the prior years combined...thanks to the resources provided by you in this forum. And, I'm forever grateful. I have never liked change, especially when it happens to something that I'm so comfortable with. But, you Sir, deserve a breather. And, I'm looking forward to continuing here. Thanks, so much, my friend!

All the best!
George


----------



## jaz9090

Harri,

Thank you so much for all of the effort you've put in over the years, it must have been a mammoth task!

I joined as a teenager in 2004 after lurking for a number of years, so have probably spent over half my life learning from this site! 

Like so many others I am hugely appreciative and hope that this site continues to be the resource and community it has been for so many years.


----------



## Helen

Harri, I just wanted to say "thank you" for all that you have done, and have given up personally, to keep this site going since its inception.

Since I joined the site back around 1998, I have met some wonderful people here, and made friends who I share such a common bond with. Back in 1999, I even flew to New Orleans to meet some of those friends in person, and pick up my bass sax that I bought through SOTW.

I'm guessing you never imagined your humble little site, that you started back a couple of decades ago, would grow into what it has. Some of us here have some idea of the kind of dedication it takes to keep something like this going as it hits the gigantic sphere, and how your own learning curve seems to get steeper as virtual pages pile on. It is not for the faint of heart my friend. Not at all.

You've done an amazing job of building this online sax community from nothing. Well done. As you said, now you can enjoy it a bit more, and not worry about bandwidth, server crashes, seemingly endless CMS and plugin updates, and the rest of the stuff that occupied your mind as the _hands-on guy at the top_.

Thanks again for everything Harri. Now I hear your bari calling... That's perhaps another thing you'll have more time to enjoy. :cheers:


----------



## BuescherBob

Harri,

Thank you for the care, love and passion you've invested in this site. We've all benefited from your efforts.


----------



## Neil Sharpe

*1996!*

I remember that date well. It was around that time PDF's first appeared. I was working on a big project at the time, and to have the ability to send files back and forth without having to use courier or snail mail, seemed truly revolutionary.

Then, came websites.

Did any of us, back then, have any idea of the vast potential of the Internet, of the incredible array of resources, including video and music, we now take for granted.

*I say all of this because the growth of SOTW has been truly amazing and wonderful to witness.*

*I always have viewed it as one of the most, if not the most, successful online communities. *

*It doesn't seem that long ago*

- an article appeared about a largely unknown French sax "SML"
http://www.saxontheweb.net/SML/thestory.html

-Pete Hales' incredible research about sax manufacturers, serial numbers, et al., 
http://www.saxontheweb.net/Resources/BestVintageSax.html

-John Laughter's invaluable early research about who did what and when
https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?5224-The-History-of-Top-40-Saxophone-Solos-1955-1998

-pro players and techicians who, right from the beginning, donated their skills, knowledge, and experience to help SOTW members 
http://www.saxontheweb.net/Links.html

-the amazing reach of the Forum, where one could discuss and learn about every possible aspect of playing&#8230;

to name just a very few of SOTW's incredible resources. You never knew who would suddenly appear to talk about things like the production of King Curtis' sound in studio, Stan Getz's daughter and her memories of her father, what it was like in the studio when a specific album was recorded, what it was like on tour with groups like Blood, Sweat and Tears, and so many, many more.

All of this was made possible and came to life because of you Harri and your great vision.

Decisions like this are always tough, but at the same time, in our hearts we know that someday it will happen. Therefore, when we can do it our own terms, and do it with the immense satisfaction I'm sure that you must feel, we know that we have made the right decision at the right time.

Harri, thanks for everything!!!! SOTW has had an immense impact on my life and for that I shall be ever grateful.

Looking forward to more of the same!

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Pete Thomas

duodenalsalmons said:


> Also I think this means SOTW is now Canadian, eh?


Very much so, and a good thing (not that I had any problems before when it was Finnish)

From the new improved terms of use:

_Unless otherwise specified, the materials contained on the Web Site are presented solely for the purpose of providing information to persons primarily located in Ontario, Canada. This site is controlled and operated by VerticalScope Inc. from its offices in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. SAXONTHEWEB.NET makes no representation that any of the materials contained in the Web Site are appropriate or available for use in other locations or jurisdictions. _


----------



## Jazz Is All

Pete Thomas said:


> Very much so, and a good thing (not that I had any problems before when it was Finnish)
> 
> From the new improved terms of use:
> 
> _Unless otherwise specified, the materials contained on the Web Site are presented solely for the purpose of providing information to persons primarily located in Ontario, Canada. This site is controlled and operated by VerticalScope Inc. from its offices in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. SAXONTHEWEB.NET makes no representation that any of the materials contained in the Web Site are appropriate or available for use in other locations or jurisdictions. _


So we won't get any nasty tweets from CheetoTwit should anyone say they love Clinton's sax playing. Then again maybe being Canadian will ensure nasty Twits for being such a liberal country, in which case SOTW can be proud of it's new nationality after being Finnished with its original one.

:twisted::mrgreen::lol::razz::badgrin::joker:opcorn::laughing:


----------



## ZootTheSim

Only in Canada, eh? Pity. And really only in Ontario at that.

So how will I know what setup to use if I have to play out-of-province??


----------



## duodenalsalmons

ZootTheSim said:


> Only in Canada, eh? Pity. And really only in Ontario at that...


Well Toronto is the centre of the known universe, so that makes sense. Sort of. Out of province access might become subject to bandwidth equalization payments or something.



Jazz Is All said:


> ... Finnished ...


Oh, bravo *slow clap*



Pete Thomas said:


> Very much so, and a good thing


I don't know whether to be impressed or concerned that you read the TOS so thoroughly.


----------



## Kenneth

How did I miss this thread until now? I blame it on being on holiday in the Central Pacific. 

Harri, THANK YOU. From the bottom of my heart. 

Kenneth


----------



## Tim Price

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Thank you very much, Michael,
> and all other well-wishers. It has been a journey, and it will still continue, in another role, though.
> 
> Best regards,


*
Harri... You're not only my friend but your someone who has been a huge asset to what I do, and the saxophone world. 
I'm grateful and totally appreciate all you have done.

How do you say thank you to someone that can always make you smile? You personality and input into this world via SOTW are unmatched.
Thank you so much sir for your friendship and commitment, and kind heart.*

*Much respect and gratitude and love Harri- ** The very best in your future and life.*


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Neil Sharpe said:


> *1996!*
> 
> ............
> Harri, thanks for everything!!!! SOTW has had an immense impact on my life and for that I shall be ever grateful.
> 
> Looking forward to more of the same!
> 
> Cheers,
> Neil


Thank you Neil, Kenneth, Tim and all you old-timers. You made this to happen!
It has been a journey. And still continues...

What are I gather that the new masters are doing right now, I trust that you will be in good hands.

Yours,
Harri


----------



## Sakshama

Just now I saw the post. Thank you Harry for creating this incredible cyber space, linking so many people together to share their passion and knowledge. I'm sure your soul will claim this achievement as a big feather in your cap. My respect for your service. 
Sakshama


----------



## chilehed

Harri Rautiainen said:


> *To all Sax on the Web members and followers:*
> 
> I am sad and also pleased to inform you that SOTW will be now operated under new ownership....
> 
> Yours truly,
> 
> Harri Rautiainen


Wow! I missed this while out of the country on vacation. Thanks for your vision, and enjoy a well-deserved rest!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Sakshama said:


> Just now I saw the post. Thank you Harry for creating this incredible cyber space, linking so many people together to share their passion and knowledge. I'm sure your soul will claim this achievement as a big feather in your cap. My respect for your service.
> Sakshama





chilehed said:


> Wow! I missed this while out of the country on vacation. Thanks for your vision, and enjoy a well-deserved rest!


Thanks Sakshama and chilehed,
Appreciate your participation and kind words.


----------



## Sigmund451

I really hope you still decide to stick around and keep an eye on your baby Harri!

The sax world is a bigger and better place because of your dedication.

Stay warm in the Great White North!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Sigmund451 said:


> I really hope you still decide to stick around and keep an eye on your baby Harri!
> 
> The sax world is a bigger and better place because of your dedication.
> 
> Stay warm in the Great White North!


Thanks, Sigmund, 
you could not keep me away from here 

I am staying for Easter holiday here in Finnish Lappland, plenty of snow!


----------



## Pete

I just wanted to tell you good luck. We're all counting on you.

Yes, I'm Pete Hales. I was mentioned a couple times, so I showed up.

I'm very happy to have found this forum in (I think) the 1990s. I've been happy to be a mod, then an admin here. It even was fun to upgrade this forum from eesites up until about two software generations ago.

Considering this forum isn't exactly going away, if I'm reading the posts right, I'm not going to eulogize it. I think the best thing is to continue to do what we've been doing: sharing (mostly) sax advice.

===========

@ Pete Thomas, FWIW, I can also see the new Canadian roots of this 'site: I see random buttons in French .


----------



## gary

Thank goodness someone restarted this thread or I wouldn't have has a chance to thank you for the most incredible job. I've learned tons on this site. I first stumbled on it through a not-to-be-named person who had a fascinating busking site. Glad that I did.

Enjoy your well earned "retirement". We'll be seeing you around. And, again, thanks ever so much for such a great contribution to the sax community, Harri. God bless you!


----------



## musekatcher

Pete said:


> I just wanted to tell you good luck. We're all counting on you.


Surely, Shirley :bluewink:

I've been a part of bulletin boards, news groups, user groups and forums for over 25 years - back to the ftp days, gophernet and usenet, when "digest mode" (under 50? look it up) was a blessing. I'm still a member of one active list serve. Most of us "oldtimers" come out of science and engineering occupations, academia and corporate structures, mostly government driven, where the internet was an exotic but essential tool - before the world wide web was conceived. Social media and "forums" have been around a long time by now.

I'd like to say, SOTW is one of the good ones. Is there controversy and debate? Emotion and hysteria? Alchemy and mysticism? Clowning and frivolity? Arrogance and narcissism? Of course - all human. All those deficiencies are small compared to the discourse and analysis, passion and commitment, imagination and innovative thought, levity and humor, and finally leadership and wisdom. Its has, and always will be that way.

I'd like to thank Harry and the others like him who initiated, moderated, and nurtured a forum - and created a community, a world wide community. I'm not exactly sure how I feel yet about professional (profit or non-profit) forum administrative enterprise, but I think the community will help steer the way.


----------



## JL

Well it only took me a couple of months to stumble on this thread!

Harri, thank you so much for creating and maintaining this wonderful forum. I joined fairly early on (so long ago I don't remember the exact date) and have enjoyed coming on here on a regular basis. I don't do facebook or any other internet forums, so this is it for me. You've done a great job and I hope the new management does as well. Whatever happens, I'm happy to have had the opportunity to participate with all the wonderful people on here.


----------



## nvilletele

JL said:


> <snip> I joined fairly early on (so long ago I don't remember the exact date) and have enjoyed coming on here on a regular basis. <snip>.


Your join date was February 2003. [Just take a look at one of your own posts . . . below your avatar.]


----------



## JL

nvilletele said:


> Your join date was February 2003. [Just take a look at one of your own posts . . . below your avatar.]


Thanks nvilletele. Yes, I know it says that under my avatar. However, I'm pretty sure I joined sometime before that (the listed join dates only go back to 2003). I know I came on here prior to 2003 when the format was totally different. Anyway, it's been a while.


----------



## gary

Just to reinforce that, my date also says Feb. 2003 too and I participated before that date. as well.


----------



## nvilletele

Oops. Never mind.


----------



## EZ

Great community here and great memories too! I even once painted my studio in multiple shades of blue - inspired by the SOTW color scheme. For real!

It is a blessing to have been able to meet a number of the folks here in person and be part of many others' experience.

One of the great things about SOTW has been that the members ARE the community and there has been minimal interference or solicitations from "outsiders".

Other forums can be a bit tricky to navigate as sometimes all you have to do is drag your cursor across a word on the page and advertisements pop up on the screen. SOTW has never gone that route and I'm sure many are thankful for that.

Here's to many more years of both solicited and unsolicited opinions, dilemmas, theories, controversies, advice, curmudgeon, GAS, and other saxophonitis related symptoms.

*THANK YOU, HARRI !!!*


----------



## ratracer

gary said:


> Just to reinforce that, my date also says Feb. 2003 too and I participated before that date. as well.





JL said:


> Thanks nvilletele. Yes, I know it says that under my avatar. However, I'm pretty sure I joined sometime before that (the listed join dates only go back to 2003). I know I came on here prior to 2003 when the format was totally different. Anyway, it's been a while.





nvilletele said:


> Oops. Never mind.





gary said:


> Just to reinforce that, my date also says Feb. 2003 too and I participated before that date. as well.





JL said:


> Thanks nvilletele. Yes, I know it says that under my avatar. However, I'm pretty sure I joined sometime before that (the listed join dates only go back to 2003). I know I came on here prior to 2003 when the format was totally different. Anyway, it's been a while.


Yeah, something happened what, half-a-dozen years ago, +/-, during a software update/changeover and some data was lost. I don't remember the details but I do know that I can't access any posts prior to 8/2011 and I joined 1/2007. I think some join dates for the "charter members" :bluewink: had to be adjusted so there are some "anomalies" that nvilletele is probably not aware of...


----------



## ratracer

And, I too would like to express my gratitude to Harri for this fabulous website in which I probably spend way too much time enjoying! And I wish him luck in what ever endeavor he finds himself next, be it retirement or developing the next killer sax app, hopefully one that can painlessly (and cheaply) fulfill what ever GAS attack afflicts the average sax playing schmoe like me!


----------



## GT

gary said:


> Just to reinforce that, my date also says Feb. 2003 too and I participated before that date. as well.


Yeah, same here...I think it was around 2000. I certainly have appreciated it!


----------



## Dave Dolson

I THINK I came here before the turn of the century (based on my employment history - I retired at the end of 2001 and had already been on SOTW long before then)!! Yes, it was a different format in those days. DAVE


----------



## JL

Dave Dolson said:


> Yes, it was a different format in those days.


And it's well worth pointing out that Harri and the management did a great job upgrading this site and improving it over the years. A true labor of love. We all appreciate it very much. Hopefully this will continue under the new owners.


----------



## DaddyRabbit

Harri, thank you for everything. You have been a force for good. When I decided to come back to the sax after oh, 4 decades or so, it was the education that I got on this site that made it a reality.

I know everyone wishes you the best in your future endeavors, whatever they may be. Don't be a stranger!
Mike


----------



## MikeM70

I don't know the people involved in the running of this place, however I've been on varying forums since the early 00's, all have long since bit the dust, or changed beyond all recognition, the fact that this place has existed since before 2003 and in a recognisable form is a shining testament to those people who set it up and have ran and maintained it in all that time. Just wish in 2002 I'd googled (did we even have google in 2002?) saxophone forums instead of guitar forums. Hey ho, live and learn.


----------



## Guest

Just joined and learning how this works. Looking forward to membership once I figure things out.


----------



## WilboH

I've no doubts business will continue as usual!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

JL said:


> Thanks nvilletele. Yes, I know it says that under my avatar. However, I'm pretty sure I joined sometime before that (the listed join dates only go back to 2003). I know I came on here prior to 2003 when the format was totally different. Anyway, it's been a while.





gary said:


> Just to reinforce that, my date also says Feb. 2003 too and I participated before that date. as well.


Yes, some of you were on board already in late 1990's 

Cheers to everyone, and thanks for kind words and mutual fond remembrances. After one year...


----------



## zorroperro

Learned.... really? You taught us (at lest myself) a lot of things Gary.

The best to you, and Harri, too...



gary said:


> Thank goodness someone restarted this thread or I wouldn't have has a chance to thank you for the most incredible job. I've learned tons on this site. I first stumbled on it through a not-to-be-named person who had a fascinating busking site. Glad that I did.
> 
> Enjoy your well earned "retirement". We'll be seeing you around. And, again, thanks ever so much for such a great contribution to the sax community, Harri. God bless you!


----------



## btannenb

Thanks Harri for setting up and maintaining saxontheweb for all these years!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

btannenb said:


> Thanks Harri for setting up and maintaining saxontheweb for all these years!


Thank you and all the loyal Forum members,

Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Metalflake

Thank you Harri! I don't post often but lurk a lot, and have gained much useful information from this forum. All the best. MF


----------



## CashSax

Thank You Harri for many years of good times..the best to you in the future

Cash


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

CashSax said:


> Thank You Harri for many years of good times..the best to you in the future
> 
> Cash




Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## HeyJoe

Just now seeing this...Thanks Harri for all that you've done with sotw...Take Care and stay cool!...Joe.


----------



## SaxPunter

I had no idea until I saw some stuff on Facebook, I really hope things continue as they always have, this forum was/is a huge part of me playing music again. At risk of being melodramatic, it changed my life in some ways. 
Good luck to you Harri, what an amazing community you created here.


----------



## makeavelli

I'm forever grateful. I have never liked change, especially when it happens to something that I'm so comfortable with. But, you Sir, deserve a breather. And, I'm looking forward to continuing here. Thanks, so much, my friend!


----------



## Jacques5646

Most of what I learned about saxophones, mouthpieces, technique, brands, history of the instrument comes from the 11 years I've been a small part of this community. Not to mention, as a side bonus, that my own journey in the quest of THE perfect mouthpiece made me buy and sell and swap a ton of pieces on the SOTW market....up to the - almost... - definitive catch I've been playing now for years. 

Even if, for unrelated reasons, I've not been active during the last months, I'm surprised how this news of changed ownership strikes me. As all the other guys on this post, I'd like to thank Harry for his long lasting contribution to the saxworld. Let's hope the change won't mean much more than some ads interleft between the posts.

Keep swinging SOTW !


----------



## Islander51

Hi 
I see you are a Canadian company I love Canada and poutein heart stopping. My niece moved to Winterpeg from Miami Florida. Ouch I am wanting to know if we will be recieveing tons of junk after all our informaition is sold or used in other media ways? I realize you bought this site to make money and it is unique. 
Best Regards 
Bob


----------



## StefGrani

Dear Harri,

I had a few years of hiatus in activity after I joined this fine club. I came back because I promised at the time to report on the SML soprano we were talking about and, because I now play actively, got caught in it. I didn’t realize that you had stepped down from the cockpit during this time. Therefore, my apologies for this very late message. I join all the others in full-hearted appreciation of your stewardship in making this site THE sax authority on web. So, wishing a fellow SML player and Finn the best of everything you plan to do...


----------



## ferrari

I was searching the web to find out if you were still involved with SOTW, and it led me to this post. I would like to take this time to thank you for this. It has changed my life and my playing and I’ve been playing since 1970. You are a class act sir.


----------

